# Profitec



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Having owned my Gaggia Classic since 2008 I felt it was time for an upgrade


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice set up....

and glad to see you take hygiene seriously with that hand gel on the left


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice!! Is that a 500 or 700

was looking at one earlier, did you get yours from bb?

am I right in thinking they are the same inside as the Cellini/r58 respectively?


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Ha, I don't have the syrup myself - it is for my other half although she doesn't like the Sweet Birds stuff.

It is a 700 and came from BB. They are only a 20 minute drive away.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi @chewy, welcome to the Pro 700 owners club.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Fevmeister, Profitec 700 has stainless steel boilers. So no, not quite the same as the Rocket machines.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to the 700 club. I love mine!


----------



## nickdems (Nov 10, 2015)

Brilliant, the 700 is so sexy


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

The Vario is now the weak link (other than my technique) as I've had issues with the calibration screw slipping so the grinds haven't been consistent.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I am on the same dilemma. Mignon is the weak link, so planning to upgrade soon. I am very interested on the new Profitec grinder, basically an improved version of the ECM 64-s Automatik. Bella Barista will stock them soon.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

loving mine too, compak E8 & profitec 700.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Good combo DC63


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Have upgraded the grinder to a Mazzer Major after struggling to get the Vario to produce consistent results. I struggled in the first few days of having the Major with adjusting the grind then gave up until the weekend before I was able to get it correct. Anyway the grinder is a 2015 model, and has titanium burrs and the safety cut off switch as well as being the chromed finish.


----------



## thewilds (Jul 14, 2016)

looks real nice!


----------



## croncotaur (Feb 20, 2015)

i think the vario is not realy good for esspresso


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

croncotaur said:


> i think the vario is not realy good for esspresso


Others have had different experiences to this .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Others have had different experiences to this .


Mine was similar when I reviewed it many years ago. It was not great for Espresso and I found it generally not great in a few other areas. I think sometimes the Vario is bigged up too much and the sizzle isn't as good as the sausage.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Mine was similar when I reviewed it many years ago. It was not great for Espresso and I found it generally not great in a few other areas. I think sometimes the Vario is bigged up too much and the sizzle isn't as good as the sausage.


Thanks Dave - there is at least Some context to your post - as opposed to be one line form the guy I quoted .

" it's not good "

I just jus trying to give some balance to that as others have happily used one without issue @Glenn @aaronb two of the top of my head .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

in fairness, Dave told me not to buy one of these when they first came out, and I ignored him and got one of the first units in the country. I wanted to like it, I really did. After a few weeks it developed a fault whereby when grinding, the two levers would move around freely. I returned it to be told there was absolutely nothing wrong with it. I asked if they had viewed the dvd I included in the returns box and of course they had not.

When commenting on how good or not a product, there are many different ways of thinking about it. It is small, cute, carries a good brand name but how well does it actually do in a shoot out against similar machines?

I would tend to agree croncotaur. I do not feel the need to have stripped one down and review it. I have owned 3 I think and I base most of my thoughts on the fact that they are not built to last


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

croncotaur said:


> i think the vario is not realy good for esspresso


Not sure about esspresso but the Vario is fine for espresso. That said, there has been plenty of discussion on the forum regarding the Vario's tendency to develop faults - requiring shimming, levers moving etc. Having owned one and stripped it down - for me, too much reliance on plastic components - e.g.gears. In fairness to the Vario, other manufacturers use plastics similarly.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It still makes me chuckle to read.....Daves original Vario review

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf


----------



## croncotaur (Feb 20, 2015)

Do i need to pass an language test to get involved in this forum ,Just mention a link and i try to do that


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

croncotaur said:


> Do i need to pass an language test to get involved in this forum ,Just mention a link and i try to do that


I don't think so. You find the fine members of this forum are just trying to be helpful, and posts should be meaningful.

Just stating that the Vario is not good for espresso, without any context is not at all helpful.

If you are talking about someone picking on your spelling of the word espresso, don't worry about that: That's just a very British way of start a comment on something, so don't take it the other way. In fact, people here refer to espresso as "eXpresso" and "spro", which I dislike them both, but that's just my opinion, which we are all entitled to have different ones.


----------

